# Easy Listening Music We Seniors Can Relax To



## SeaBreeze

*Mellow Relaxing Music From Back In The Day*

This thread is for remembering and sharing any mellow music from years ago.  Please post any of your favorites here, thanks.



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy! Right click on the youtube video, when you see the video URL, right click it and click on "Copy Video URL". Then, click on the "Insert Video" icon above your post  , right click the box and paste in your URL. Then, click OK. When you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in your new post


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ina

It has been awhile since I heard any of their songs. I used to put the albums on the turntable, and set it so it would play over and over, so I could learn the lyrics. :listening_headphone


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Take your pick.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

This song was running through my head today, bringing back memories thanks to the great singer Dionne Warwick.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rob




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

And the flip side of "Vincent" on my 45 record was "Castles in the Air." I liked it even better.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie22

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoD1cl3uZrc


----------



## Jackie22




----------



## oldman




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Songs we all remember and can lay back and enjoy.  Please add any of your favorites. :cool2:


Love is Blue - Paul Mauriat







A Summer Place - Percy Faith


----------



## SeaBreeze

Little Green Apples - O.C. Smith






Bridge Over Troubled Waters - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## Guitarist

The first song Keith and Mick wrote:


----------



## ndynt

Any of Indios Tabajaras....bring me back to childhood.  Laying on my bedroom balcony....seeing only the glow of my grandfather's piasano's stogy cigars, under the grape vines, listening to them playing their guitars/mandolins.


----------



## SeaBreeze

A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## clover




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## clover




----------



## SeaBreeze

Scarborough Fair - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Circle Game - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Pinky

Nat King Cole - That Sunday, That Summer


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Sunday, excellent choice Pinky, been a long time since I heard that song, thanks!


----------



## Pinky

Perry Como - Catch A Falling Star


----------



## Pinky

Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are


----------



## richal123

so sweet


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vincent - Don McLean


----------



## Pinky

I love Starry Night.


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## SeaBreeze

Old Friends - Simon and Garfunkel







The Dangling Conversation - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## oldman

A really mellow song that once brought tears to my eyes. After I had heard that Karen had died, I had to play my Carpenter albums and this was one of the songs that was the lead on one of those albums.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Catch the Wind - Donovan


----------



## NancyNGA

Great song (Catch the Wind), SeaBreeze.   I like the Glen Campbell version, too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn-JNHW6wGY


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## clover




----------



## SeaBreeze

You Are the Woman - Firefall


----------



## Buckeye

I've been listening to this every morning for the past several weeks.


----------



## clover

Hoot N Annie said:


> I've been listening to this every morning for the past several weeks.
> 
> View attachment 29133[/QUO
> 
> TE]
> 
> OK Annie I am going to ask why have you been listening to Peter Gunn every morning


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton


----------



## SeaBreeze

Summer Wind - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Buckeye

Clover - I remember having this as an LP when I was a kid.  I found this CD at an estate sale a few years ago.  Now that I live alone with just the two fur kids (my wife passed away Easter Sunday) I'm looking for things that help me stay calm and collected.  Then I sometimes switch over to Diana Krall.  I have a bunch of Rolling Stones/ZZ Top/etc CDs but I just can't get in the mood for it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's some very relaxing music:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVExcNGFO9o


----------



## SeaBreeze

Never My Love - The Association


----------



## oldman

A nice smooth melody that I always enjoyed playing:


----------



## oldman

And another:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gemma




----------



## fureverywhere

Not too much sad stuff I can listen to anymore. Hootie and " I'm Coming Home" or "Not Even the Trees"...a funny one about " Let Her Cry" She's crying...she leaves a note by the phone. He and she are both cryin'. He wants to look for her but he's still crying, the band is crying, the guys at the mix-board are sobbing...Darius I want to give you a hug man...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Without You - Harry Nilsson


----------



## SeaBreeze

If - Bread


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Capt Lightning

*Farewell & adieu*

This is an old British 'Shanty' beautifully sung by Australian Sarah Blasco..   (Useful if you're familiar with the south of England)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0CGEqN48vE


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

It's sad but "Chances Are" and the theme from " A Summer Place". As a kid my parent's dentist had those on loop. Not much knock out stuff in those days. I associate both with pain and fear.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## SeaBreeze

Could This Be Magic - The Dubs (love this song!)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Breakfast for Two - Country Joe McDonald


----------



## Bobw235

They played this at all the dances in junior high school.


----------



## Bobw235

Their other big hit, as best I can recall.  Also a slow dance favorite.


----------



## Bobw235

Gary Puckett and The Union Gap.  This takes me back.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dupe Murkland

Ya gotta love Summer...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Somwhere Over the Rainbow - Israel (IZ) Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## angelica

I love that song very much!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm in love with it too Angelica! :love_heart:


----------



## Dupe Murkland

_fleeting butterfly-flittings
_


----------



## SeaBreeze

I Can't Tell You Why - The Eagles


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Tide Rushes In - The Moody Blues


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Eye in the Sky - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## SeaBreeze

Waiting for a Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drift Away - Dobie Gray


----------



## happytime

These were all great songs of our time an quite frankly THEY STILL ARE!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sandy - Ritchie Havens


----------



## happytime

Even tho Gordon Lightfoot wrote an performed this song I swear know one sings it as well at Peter Paul an Mary. The harmony is spot on an it's beautiful. It brought tears
to my eyes when I listen to their version . Ck it out on Utube, it'll make you cry to.


----------



## Vee

Dock of the Bay ~ Otis Redding


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kaufen

https://youtu.be/9LRsYn9ufY0


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lonely People - America


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

The Mitch Miller Gang, remember following the bouncing ball?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes Bea I used to follow the bouncing ball when I was a kid and sing along with Mitch. :watermelon:


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra

*Je sais*


----------



## Silver

*Enjoy*

https://youtu.be/24IfD-0VUu4


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice song Silver!


----------



## Silver

Favourite band from the 70's Seabreeze


----------



## hauntedtexan

*All Of Me, Lindsey Stirling and John Legend*


----------



## hauntedtexan

*O Come, Emmanuel - Lindsey Stirling & Kuha'o Case*


----------



## Silver

*Enjoy*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## hauntedtexan

*The Best Singer Songwriter...*






Based on a true story in Watertown, NY


----------



## Arachne

definitely this one for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kburra




----------



## Arachne

makes me cry


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Little Green Apples


----------



## Trade




----------



## Wren




----------



## Camper6

How do you download the video and post it?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Camper6 said:


> How do you download the video and post it?




https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1531-Getting-To-Know-Senior-Forums



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When  you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in  your new post.





> All posting format buttons have an equivalent code called BB code, here is the complete list of BB code. Sometimes you may find it slow to use a button or it doesn't work, you can simply type the BB code...


----------



## Camper6

The thread is really slow on an older computer. Perhaps some of the older videos can be deleted now to speed things up?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Billy Vaughn - Theme From The Apartment


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## mjmay




----------



## mjmay




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


> Billy Vaughn - Theme From The Apartment




Lovely music, great film.........thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


>




Superb song and Peg as well......thank you.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## gennie

Anything by Acker Bilk


----------



## Olivia




----------



## irishtom

A little bit of Irish perhaps ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMVAFxchiTM


----------



## RadishRose

Nice song, IrishTom. But that poor guy!
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant IrishTom, really enjoyed the song and as Rose said, 'That Poor Guy'


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly

Iirishtom......That song is an irish Classic, sung by so many... I've always loved it...


here's the version you wanted everyone to see ( so others can see what the fuss is about the ''poor guy'' lol







But this is the version I love the most by Charlie Landsborough


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## irishtom

Thank you Hollydolly, I don't know how to do that.   lol

Another bit of Irish nonsense ? Watch this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iP27eatYxE


----------



## hollydolly

probably my all time favourite Celtic song...


----------



## Pam

Love Celtic Thunder!


----------



## hollydolly

Yes me too Pam....tragedy of George Donaldson dying so young tho, miss him lots.....


----------



## irishtom

This is so beautiful, a must listen to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fB4bK6QAGI

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hollydolly

Here you are Irishtom...


----------



## hollydolly

Brilliant a cappella version of Jolene,...with Dolly parton  and Pentatonix


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Fun Tribute to the late George Donaldson who passed far too young...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## DGM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM1WTmtuwxc


----------



## SeaBreeze

Holly, your video wouldn't play in US, I think this is the same song.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes that's the one SB>...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly

This from Michael Buble's latest album is really growing on me...


----------



## Olivia




----------



## AZ Jim

Olivia said:


>


That was such a sweet movie.  Thanks for the memory Olivia.....


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

I'm not reading through 16 pages of posts, so if this is a repeat... it's worth it.


----------



## Trade




----------



## Jimology

C'est Moi said:


> I'm not reading through 16 pages of posts, so if this is a repeat... it's worth it.



Thanks for the post! That is my all-time favorite instrumental. Outstanding!


----------



## Jimology

This video tune could also go in the Smooth Jazz thread.
This is Freddie Ravel performing "Inette's Forest" in a church setting. 
It is a tribute he wrote to his sister. The music as well as the performance is simply beautiful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJHfn7rtGxk


----------



## Jimology

Remember this slow and sweet tune? I am amazed they perform it live exactly as they did in the studio.
10cc performing "I'm Not In Love". 
https://youtu.be/ii6pRq0-mhY


----------



## C'est Moi

Jimology--if you want to display the video in your post instead of the link, open the Reply box and click on the small "film" icon in the format bar...



A box will pop up where you can paste the link and your video will appear in your post.


----------



## Jimology

Je vous remercie, C'est Moi.
(I hope my response was correct French).


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia

The French version of "Sukiyaki".


----------



## Jimology

One of my favorite instrumental oldies...no video but WOW what a sensual rendition of a classic!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gennie

Anything by Acker Bilk


----------



## Old Dummy

Chet and "Vincent":


----------



## Old Dummy

gennie said:


> Anything by Acker Bilk



One of my all-time fav tunes, although the lyrics are very sad.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Old Dummy

"Don't Think Twice, it's Alright."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jennina




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

A favourite song of my Gran.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## win231




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

This one must have been placed here before, I'm guessing, so sorry for the duplication.


----------



## Gary O'

Roger will be playing in the shop today


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Shero




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## fmdog44




----------



## Gary O'

This one played during a torture scene in *The Good, The Bad, and The ugly*
Rather oxymoronic for the scene...but...heh....easy listening


----------



## Gary O'

and

Ennio Morricone - Once upon a time in the West (Sergio Leone film)​


----------



## Gary O'

Luther does no harm to this Cole Porter tune

The trib to Cole Porter *Red Hot & Blue* is playing in the shop today


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Shero

....and I met him


----------



## timoc

Shero said:


> ....and I met him


Did you handcuff him to you?


----------



## Shero

timoc said:


> Did you handcuff him to you?


Non, he kissed me


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Feelslikefar

Not sure if this is the right place for it, but reading this thread got me thinking.

Growing up, when my Dad's ship was ready to return home, my mom had a novel way of telling us Dad would soon be home.
As my brothers and I would gather around the table for breakfast, my mom would go to the TV/phonograph combo and place the needle
down on this song.
We would let loose with cheers and big smiles. She started with this tradition for my older brother and it continued for many years.

On a visit when my parents were alive, my mom told my wife about the song and how it was our special way to share the good news.

After that, my wife would play this song for my two boys and explained that when she played it, 
Dad was coming home from one of his deployment.

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Just heard this on the radio


----------



## Shero

Feelslikefar said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for it, but reading this thread got me thinking.
> 
> Growing up, when my Dad's ship was ready to return home, my mom had a novel way of telling us Dad would soon be home.
> As my brothers and I would gather around the table for breakfast, my mom would go to the TV/phonograph combo and place the needle
> down on this song.
> We would let loose with cheers and big smiles. She started with this tradition for my older brother and it continued for many years.
> 
> On a visit when my parents were alive, my mom told my wife about the song and how it was our special way to share the good news.
> 
> After that, my wife would play this song for my two boys and explained that when she played it,
> Dad was coming home from one of his deployment.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.


Loved your story , oh and I was dancing to that music!!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Back in the 40's these were known as 'Torch' songs. 
About 'past loves', 'you done me wrong', or 'just missing you' type songs.
Never goes out of style.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## OneEyedDiva

My dear friend Hunter. He does R & B and Gospel as beautifully as he sings Easy Listening. He's also an awesome saxophone player and plays other instruments as well. He's won Emmys for his songwriting. Besides being incredibly talented he's one of nicest people you'd ever meet.





@Pecos @Shalimar @MarciKS @Pinky @Paco Dennis


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> My dear friend Hunter. He does R & B and Gospel as beautifully as he sings Easy Listening. He's also an awesome saxophone player and plays other instruments as well. He's won Emmys for his songwriting. Besides being incredibly talented he's one of nicest people you'd ever meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @Shalimar @MarciKS @Pinky @Paco Dennis


His voice reminds me a little of Nat King Cole....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> My dear friend Hunter. He does R & B and Gospel as beautifully as he sings Easy Listening. He's also an awesome saxophone player and plays other instruments as well. He's won Emmys for his songwriting. Besides being incredibly talented he's one of nicest people you'd ever meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @Shalimar @MarciKS @Pinky @Paco Dennis


OMG, he sounds exactly like Tony Bennett... how lovely...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> OMG, he sounds exactly like Tony Bennett... how lovely...


He sings using several voices, including Louis Armstrong, (according to what genres the songs are) but the sweetest voice and the one I love best is when he's doing himself. @dobielvr


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Shero




----------



## Michael Z

If you like hymns . . .
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdv1COB9o4cHHdN5kj3hJDMvumfYZs33V


----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpop




----------



## palides2021

Used to love singing this song years ago.


----------



## Bretrick

Al Martino - I Love You More And More Everyday​


----------



## palides2021




----------



## palides2021




----------



## palides2021

Don't know what she's singing half the time, but it's beautiful and relaxing!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Long ago, when my youngest would fight falling asleep, I wish I'd have known about this song.
A nice lullabye to my ear.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Capt Lightning

Leith is a port area of Edinburgh. Sunshine on Leith is a great song by the Scottish Duo, the Proclaimers.  It also lends its name to a great musical stage show and film that incorporates many of the Proclaimers' songs.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

If you don't know the words, here's your chance to learn them and sing along.


----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


>


I had forgotten about this! Beautiful and haunting.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Bretrick

Don Estelle and Winsor Davies - Whispering Grass​


----------



## Shero




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly

I love this from Ambrus Presley .


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

One of the best story tellers of our time.
I miss is music so much.
His music came from the heart.


----------



## FastTrax

This is so Manhasset-Lakeville


----------



## Shero




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## dobielvr

We had the best music growing up!


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Hope I am not overloading..brings me down memory lane with my parents favorites


----------



## Snow74

My mother was a teacher, my father had a beautiful voice..he would sing this when he knew she was mad at him


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Shero said:


>



Always Love  hearing this piece
Hauntingly beautiful....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

Paul Winter adapted this from an old African lullabye...


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## JonSR77

Fleetwood Mac - Instrumental, "Albatross"


----------



## MountainRa

I really like easy listening instrumental music. I have SiriusXM  radio in the car and in the house and listen to the Escape channel. 

I treat it like it’s a trivia game (nerdy, I know) and when a song comes on I see if I can remember the words to it without looking at the title. Sort of like the old Name That Tune tv show.

The rest of my household hates this type music!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover

Sorry, but give me the rock-n-roll please


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Gardenlover said:


> Sorry, but give me the rock-n-roll please


you're on the wrong thread for that..this is the easy listening music thread...


----------



## JonSR77

this was a very nice, mellow piece of music.  Late 70s if I remember...


----------



## Feelslikefar

Suppose to get 3 to 5 inches of snow tonight here in Nashville.
It'll be gone soon enough. March is like that.
This one came to mind.  
Title sums it up. "Late Winter, Early Spring".


----------



## Sassycakes

My dad would sing this song to me all the time. I was the odd one in the family. I had blue eyes was blond and fair skin my brother and sister were the opposite of me.


----------



## JonSR77

The Best of Andrés Segovia /// Guitar Masterpieces for Classical Music Lovers (Full Album)


----------



## Mizmo

still wonderful


----------



## JonSR77

Mizmo said:


> still wonderful


My wife and I are HUGE Shirley Bassey fans!  I like the live performance clips.  She often jokes around with the audience.


----------



## Robert59

70's music hits


----------



## Feelslikefar

This song can invoke such great memories of my Mom.

When she finally got some time to herself, after taking care of everyone else's needs,
she would put Glenn Miller on the big TV/record player cabinet.
I'm sure she needed to recharge with 3 boy brats running amuck in the house.


----------



## JonSR77

*Hiroshima* is an American band formed in 1974 that incorporates Japanese instruments in its music.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

Ralph Towner -- Silence of a Candle


----------



## JonSR77

Pat Metheny - Beautiful acoustic solo version of the Beatles song "And I Love Her"


----------



## JonSR77

Classical Guitar from Pepe Romero...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Air Supply - Two Less Lonely People In The World​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

My mums' favourite...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Holly, you might like  Petite Fleur. Our dance teacher choreographed a wonderful routine for us, but it was back in the days before internet technology, so we don't have any sort of pictorial record, however, others have either seen our routine, or maybe just coincidentally, came up something similar, the music has that effect.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> My mums' favourite...





hollydolly said:


>





hollydolly said:


>





hollydolly said:


>



Hey hollydolly those vids are not showing.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Purwell




----------



## FastTrax

SeaBreeze said:


>



Awesome song. Reminds me of Bruce Hornsby and Harry Chapin. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## No1 Toffee

Michael Bublé - Haven't Met You Yet​


----------



## Sassycakes

Whenever I need to listen to music to get out of a depressed mood I listen to Dean.


----------



## No1 Toffee

A Summer Place ( 1962 ) - ANDY WILLIAMS​


----------

